# Kona Stinky As A Do It All Bike?



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Didn't get much response in the kona forum so I'm posting here. I'm getting a 2007 Kona Stinky Deluxe on Saturday. I will be using it as my do it all bike, will do FR/DH/and some XC. Despite the heavy weight how do the stinkys climb, will it be doable as my "everything" bike. Thanks in advance


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Why wouldn't it be?

Try SEARCHing for information, reading reviews and form your own opinion.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

The stinky is a decent bike, they're heavy as anything. I rode one as my only bike for about a year, and it worked out ok. Don't expect to climb fast or race downhill on one (it can be done, but it's not the same as a true DH race bike.) I'd recommend it if miney's tight because they can be found for $900 or so used.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

Kona, I've never understood their product catagories, "out of bounds"? what does that mean. It looks like a good bike for going down, going across or even up would get tiresome.


----------



## rj.breaker (May 31, 2009)

Its a do nothing good bike. Rather do everything mediocre.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Restoman said:


> Kona, I've never understood their product catagories, "out of bounds"? what does that mean. It looks like a good bike for going down, going across or even up would get tiresome.


never understood them either, why not just freeride or something, whats with the out of bounds....


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

rj.breaker said:


> Its a do nothing good bike. Rather do everything mediocre.


you're an idiot.

the coiler is more of a "do it all" bike and very similar to the stinky but a little more climb friendly


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

08nwsula said:


> you're an idiot.
> 
> the coiler is more of a "do it all" bike and very similar to the stinky but a little more climb friendly


my roomate has a 04 coiler, great bike and it can do it all, he's done xc rides and 10 foot drops with it and no problems


----------



## blkss (Mar 1, 2009)

stinky is a good starter bike for fr/dh. I love mine, but its not pedal friendly on steep hills like a xc bike. also, Im gonna +1 on rj.breaker being a idiot!


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

blkss said:


> stinky is a good starter bike for fr/dh. I love mine, but its not pedal friendly on steep hills like a xc bike. also, Im gonna +1 on rj.breaker being a idiot!


Thanks for the input. I really don't care how fast I climb when I'm doin my xc rides, as long as it is possible.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

I have owned both 08 and currently ride an 07 Stinky, it was my first DH/FR bike, and is still my do it all bike, i ride this thing everywhere and on everything, commuting, DH, FR, DJ and i do all my local XC races on it. Its not the fastest climber but it gets the job done, and with a properly tuned shock, i suggest getting two springs, a harder than normal one for climbing and xc rides and FR, and a softer one for DH, i use a 450 for DH and 550 for XC.

Do not listen to retards who say stinky's suck (r.j breaker) people like them bag on them because they hate kona because they use a tried and true suspension system that doesnt have a fancy patent or 3 letter acronym name.

Oh and r.j breaker, before you shout your mouth off, i suggest you watch paul bass's section in NWD 8 and Robbie Bourdons in NWD 7,8. The stinky is a perfectly capabale bike that has the potential to go big


----------



## blkss (Mar 1, 2009)

no problem. Its possible, just hard for me. Im runnin 1x9 with 11-32 cassette and 32t front. climbing would probably better if you go with 2x9...... 24 and 36 crankrings.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nick_M2R said:


> I have owned both 08 and currently ride an 07 Stinky, it was my first DH/FR bike, and is still my do it all bike, i ride this thing everywhere and on everything, commuting, DH, FR, DJ and i do all my local XC races on it. Its not the fastest climber but it gets the job done, and with a properly tuned shock, i suggest getting two springs, a harder than normal one for climbing and xc rides and FR, and a softer one for DH, i use a 450 for DH and 550 for XC.
> 
> Do not listen to retards who say stinky's suck (r.j breaker) people like them bag on them because they hate kona because they use a tried and true suspension system that doesnt have a fancy patent or 3 letter acronym name.
> 
> Oh and r.j breaker, before you shout your mouth off, i suggest you watch paul bass's section in NWD 8 and Robbie Bourdons in NWD 7,8. The stinky is a perfectly capabale bike that has the potential to go big


Thanks a lot Nick, this made me feel a lot more confident about riding my stinky xc. Have you done anything to lighten it's load? How much does your stinky weigh? Could you give me a spec list of your stinky if you have modified it? thanks bud


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

08nwsula said:


> the coiler is more of a "do it all" bike and very similar to the stinky but a little more climb friendly


I just left work early and rode my 07' Coiler about 1300ft up, and then bombed down, and it did both parts just fine. Adjustable travel fork (I have 160, 180 will be needed for Stinky) and adjustable seatpost make everything very easy. 2x9 (I use SLX double with 24t granny and 11-34 cassette and BBG bashguard in lace of the stock one) is probably advisable over 1x9 if you want to climb.

I do not do drops, so my wheelset is on the light side (Hope Hoops with 5.1d).


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

No prob Chumba

Dont have any idea on its actually weight because i dont really care, but im pretty sure it is lighter than stock config

Frame: XL 07 Kona stinky
Fork: 09 66 RC3 (soon to be replaced with 2010 Boxxer Race, dropping some 400g)
Shock: 09 DHX 5 Coil, 550lbs spring for XC, DJ, FR and 450lbs spring for DH
Bars and stem: Raceface Evolve DH
Brakes: 8 inch Avid Elixir F/R
Seat: SDG Belair RL
Tires: Minion DH F/R
Drivetrain: Stock cassette with X9 RD and shifter, replaced FD with Raceface Chainguide (soon to be replaced with 09 Saint shortcage and smaller cassette)
Rear Hub: Sun Abbah SOS
Cranks: Raceface Atlas FR
Pedals Kona Wah Wah

I also run ghetto tubeless in both wheels seeing as i run my tires at 40psi so dont have to worry bout burping

Anythign else i didnt metion is stock on the 07 stinky

Hope it helps mate, anymore questions, just ask


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nick, Sounds great, I'm getting a size large 07 stinky deluxe, trading my all mountain specialized pitch plus 300 cash for it. Hopefully the bike fits good, Kona sizing is a lot different then others. How tall are you, that might help me? I'm 5'10ish so hopefully the frame works out, driving 6 hrs each way on Saturday for it  I'm really excited


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

You'll get a few against, and a few die hard fans of the stinky. But honestly, look at the nuts and bolts of the bike. It's heavy, uses rudimentary tubing and a inefficient suspension design.

As a dedicated FR bike, the stinky is great. However, it lacks in comparison to true do it all frames such as the nomad, Banshee Rune, RFX, Reign, Uzzi, etc.

Those "three letter acronyms" aren't marketing jargon. It's called R & D. There is nothing special about the stink suspension, and you'll sacrifice DH capabilities when dialing in a shock to pedal well.

The poster above was dead on in claiming that it does everything ok, and nothing specifically well.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

NWfreeride said:


> Those "three letter acronyms" aren't marketing jargon. It's called R & D. There is nothing special about the stink suspension, and you'll sacrifice DH capabilities when dialing in a shock to pedal well.


Yes, they are a marketing jargon. Difference is inconsequential. You push the pedals, and it goes forward. All the blah blah about brake jack and squat is for people who can not control their bike.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

anyone know the size of the rear shock/coil on the 07 stinky deluxe, the shock is a marzocchi roco rc world cup? I can't find dimensions anywhere, searched google forever. Is the spring a 500lb? THanks


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Chumba15 said:


> anyone know the size of the rear shock/coil on the 07 stinky deluxe, the shock is a marzocchi roco rc world cup? I can't find dimensions anywhere, searched google forever. Is the spring a 500lb? THanks


Look here:
http://www.konaworld.com/tech/technical_downloads/tech_downloads.htm


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Look here:
> http://www.konaworld.com/tech/technical_downloads/tech_downloads.htm


It wont let me open the file.. :/


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Chumba15 said:


> It wont let me open the file.. :/


:shocked:

Spring Rate; Stinky/Stinky Deluxe/Stinky Primo: S -400 lb, M -450 lb, L -500 lb, XL -550 lb, XXL -600 lb

Deluxe should come with DOPE 12mm, does it come with floating brake? Current one does. I have decided against adding DOPE floater, as it works fine as is for me, Coiler Deluxe does not include it stock, and it is stiff enough with 10mm bolt-on rear, and the brake therapy arm adds almost a pound.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

NWfreeride said:


> You'll get a few against, and a few die hard fans of the stinky. But honestly, look at the nuts and bolts of the bike. It's heavy, uses rudimentary tubing and a inefficient suspension design.
> 
> As a dedicated FR bike, the stinky is great. However, it lacks in comparison to true do it all frames such as the nomad, Banshee Rune, RFX, Reign, Uzzi, etc.
> 
> ...


Actually, yes they can be marketing jargon, put a fox van shock with a 100lbs spring and its gonna ride like **** anyway, no amount of R&D will fix that, and most people probably cant tell the difference anyway

Yes, VPP and FSR are technically better than 4 Bar, dosent mean the bikes are better, Fabien proved in 04 and 05 that 4 Bar has WC potential, and it was setup to increase brakejack.

In all 4 Bar works, dosent work as great as FSR and VPP (ive ridden FSR and yes it is a good system), but 4 bar works, its simple, durable and near maintence free,which is what makes it great for beginners

Chumba: The shock measurements for the stinky are:
Eye to Eye: 8.5 inch
Stroke: 2.5 inch

on a XL stinky, it comes with a 550 Lbs spring so the L will probably have a 500Lbs spring

Im roughly 175 - 180cm tall (im Australian, Metric FTW  ) the XL is a bit big for me, but i actually like the room feel of it, still easy for me to chuck around

Hope it helps, need anymore questions answered just ask mate :thumbsup:


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Chumba15 said:


> Didn't get much response in the kona forum so I'm posting here. I'm getting a 2007 Kona Stinky Deluxe on Saturday. I will be using it as my do it all bike, will do FR/DH/and some XC. Despite the heavy weight how do the stinkys climb, will it be doable as my "everything" bike. Thanks in advance


Dude, you're getting it in a couple of days so you'll find out soon enough how well it does what 

If you persist in climbing it, you'll get stronger and you'll be able to climb ok on it.

I ride a session 77 which is basically the same frame design, I run it 1X9 32 up front 11-34 at the back and for the trails here (short ups and downs) I do ok on the climbs, but I've been riding the thing for 2 years now, at first I did more walking than climbing, now I ride pretty much every thing.

The frame feels like A$$ in the granny ring, and I promptly removed it.

My bike is around 42b, I'm around 190lb, compared to my xc buddy who is 120lb riding a 27lb xc bike, the rider/bike ratio is better for me lol. (he still spanks me climbing though)


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

It's not a do it all bike, but in irony it's a do it all bike...BTW, I ride a Heck that's 40 lbs, it's a "do it all" bike, but a master of none.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Dude, you're getting it in a couple of days so you'll find out soon enough how well it does what


I know, I'm really excited  Before I got into biking I never got excited about a lot of things. Now I get excited about everything. Every new bike, every road trip to go ride, every jump, everything.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Put a single crown on it and go have fun with it. keep in mind it a 7.1 inch travel frame you could never pedal it like a XC 4" bike.
But is lighter than many other bikes in its category and despite its simple design stands for reall abuse. See what Robbie does with his. (before comming on Intense) .
I have used mine for 3 years. once cracked the rocker and got a 07 rocker for it and once the Chainstay. And now the front Tri. is going to be done. changed many parts on it.
Used it as a do it all with 66. and loved it as i rode everywhere with it little hard on the climbs but rode all the trails our XCers ride .
Then when i got a XC bike put a Travis Triple and bombed the course .And it still climb with it too.
Think its one of those models which is gona mark its name in the MTB history in the future.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

SABER_MTB said:


> Put a single crown on it and go have fun with it. keep in mind it a 7.1 inch travel frame you could never pedal it like a XC 4" bike.
> But is lighter than many other bikes in its category and despite its simple design stands for reall abuse. See what Robbie does with his. (before comming on Intense) .
> I have used mine for 3 years. once cracked the rocker and got a 07 rocker for it and once the Chainstay. And now the front Tri. is going to be done. changed many parts on it.
> Used it as a do it all with 66. and loved it as i rode everywhere with it little hard on the climbs but rode all the trails our XCers ride .
> ...


Sounds great, I think I'm going to put the bike on a diet too to help cut weight to make climbing a bit easier. Single crown fork will save me 2 lbs, I can save over 1 lb if I run ghetto tubeless, titanium spring will save me 1/2 lb, and hopefully shed some more weight.


----------



## rj.breaker (May 31, 2009)

08nwsula said:


> you're an idiot.
> 
> the coiler is more of a "do it all" bike and very similar to the stinky but a little more climb friendly


I've had two Stinky Dee-lux's.

Lets see: Bent shock hardware because the bolts are too small, replaced with grade 8, but the lower mount holes were already ovaled out.

tons of brake induced suspension input, brake squat

head angle on the older stinky's was 70 degrees, not really good for DH

Suspension curve is digressive

Chainstay cracked on one of mine

I would call a Stinky more of a long travel cross country bike.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rj.breaker said:


> I would call a Stinky more of a long travel cross country bike.


I have no idea on what you did with your Stinky or if you actually owned one, but I will go +1 on the previous post assessment of your input here.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Curmy said:


> I have no idea on what you did with your Stinky or if you actually owned one, but I will go +1 on the previous post assessment of your input here.


Why do you dislike the Stinky? It can't be against kona since you ride a coiler...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Chumba15 said:


> Why do you dislike the Stinky? It can't be against kona since you ride a coiler...


I do not dislike Stinky. I was trying to say that I did agree with the previous post characterizing rj.breaker assessment as not very astute.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Curmy said:


> I do not dislike Stinky. I was trying to say that I did agree with the previous post characterizing rj.breaker assessment as not very astute.


Oh alright, misunderstood you for a second. I see now


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

You know Chumba. I have my own strategy for weight . I don’t think about it so much . 
I use my body I try to make myself full muscles ( no fat ) . So I loose the weigh on my self rather than the bike . And develop usefull muscles ( not like body builders whom wont be able to pedal half a mile) .
Has many positives.
You can loose by kilos on your body instead of grams on the rig.
And you make yourself a more powerful body to perform better on the ride
Your bike is less stressed.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds good saber, I need to get more in shape anyways lol


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

SABER_MTB said:


> You know Chumba. I have my own strategy for weight . I don't think about it so much .
> I use my body I try to make myself full muscles ( no fat ) . So I loose the weigh on my self rather than the bike . And develop usefull muscles ( not like body builders whom wont be able to pedal half a mile) .
> Has many positives.
> You can loose by kilos on your body instead of grams on the rig.
> ...


Couldnt have said it better myself Saber!!!
Like i always say people, go take a sh!t before you ride, weight saving of 300 - 800 g
you'll feel alot better to


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

rj.breaker said:


> I've had two Stinky Dee-lux's.
> 
> Lets see: Bent shock hardware because the bolts are too small, replaced with grade 8, but the lower mount holes were already ovaled out.
> 
> ...


Rigth r.j lets look at those points one by one

1: Shock Hardware ovalised holes
CLASSIC symptoms of incorrectly tightened mount hardware. The bolts werent done up tight and as a result were able to rock around in the hole, ovalising it. This is not the bikes fault, its yours for not checking that the bolts were properly torqued:nono:

2: Brake Jack 
Fabien Barrel won world champs on a stab that was setup to increase brake jack, also the deluxe has the DOPE floater that effectivily removes brake jack. Or like most people just suck it up and ride

3: Head Angle
Um, dont really understand what your getting at here  
the headangle on the stinky in question is 66.5*, near what most DH/FR bikes are these days, so why try and bag a stinky because of a head angle that hasnt been used for 5-6 years?:nono:

4: Progressive suspension
Of course its bloody progressive, its sold as a FR bike. FR bikes will tend to have more progressive frame designs to resist bottom out on large drops (which the stinky can take in its stride, like i said look at Robbies sections in NWD 7/8

5: Cracked frame
OH YES, only kona frames crack, you fool, every frame cracks:skep:


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

I get so many controversial reviews on the stinky. Some say it's not bad and it's their only bike, others say it is absolutely impossible to climb with.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

"Like i always say people, go take a sh!t before you ride, weight saving of 300 - 800 g
you'll feel alot better too"

HAHAHAHA! Thats a quote right there, I likey your styley.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

The Stinky is a good do it all bike, depending on what kind of "all" you are talking about. The Coiler will do well, too. A bit more pedal friendly.

The Stinky will pretty much take whatever you throw at it, but it won't pedal all that great. Nothing a granny ring won't help with though. It is what it is. Chances are you will love it.


----------

